# Heater For 200 Gallon



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

So I've never had a tank larger than 75 Gallons and I'm not sure what kind of heater I should buy. I'm looking to pay around 100$ total. I would like to know...

-how many Watts
-if I need more than one heater
-What type since I understand that piranhas can damage them

Tank is very close to 200g and I have 2 fx5's running on it. Planning to have a shoal of 10-20 rbp's...


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

I would consider two 300 watt Fluval E Electronic Heaters if someone could let me know if its enough power to heat my tank... 40$ off amazon


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hi..I have a 180g tank and its fine for me with 350w heater..


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

Really? Then I should be really fine with two 300 watts... I though I'd need waaaaaay more. Thanks


----------



## CanadaPleco (Nov 14, 2010)

you don't need more then that. I run a 300g on 2 x 150w heaters. Mind you my pump kicks out some good heat too. but 2 x 300's is TONS


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

Well, then it should just be safe with both (in case one stops working) I got a buddy working for hagen who can get me two for 20$ each.


----------

